# Chicken, pork or rabbit, one pot meal



## pmeheran (May 21, 2011)

Well, I am new here, but since it is my 63rd birthday, and I have been in the iron game for about 42 years[no, not trains!] I thought some of my ideas would be useful to folks.  

This first post is about a simple recipe that will work with chicken, pork or rabbit.  Yes, we ate the easter bunny, [visualize evil laughter here].  I am using chicken today, but substitute if you like.  A split chicken [free range]one half here is thawed.  Meanwhile I slice 1015 sweet onion, mushroom, criminis if possible, bell pepper and saute in butter.  Here substitute whatever if you like.  When this stuff is nicely done, I have disks of yukon gold potatoes on the bottom of a throwaway foil pan.  Season the chicken, I assume all of you know how to do this = to your own taste. I learned from a jewish lady to always lay a bird belly down = it works! [In this case since I use a half chicken, then it is on its side] Pile the onions, mushrooms and bell pepper on top of the 1/2 chicken.  The chicken back acts as a bit of a bowl and holds the buttered veggies.  The bird is cooked in indirect heat,[two burner grill, bird on unheated side] in our south texas heat and humidity, we mostly cook on the gas grill outside. Now for anyone who is confused, the chicken is cooked low and slow, what temperature?  I will assume some intelligence on your part.  I specialize in lazy man's cooking, however I really like good taste.  Have fun.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 21, 2011)

Looks good to me--nothin' wrong with lazy!


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2011)

pmeheran said:


> Well, I am new here, but since it is my 63rd birthday, and I have been in the iron game for about 42 years[no, not trains!] I thought some of my ideas would be useful to folks.
> 
> This first post is about a simple recipe that will work with chicken, pork or rabbit.  Yes, we ate the easter bunny, [visualize evil laughter here].  I am using chicken today, but substitute if you like.  A split chicken [free range]one half here is thawed.  Meanwhile I slice 1015 sweet onion, mushroom, criminis if possible, bell pepper and saute in butter.  Here substitute whatever if you like.  When this stuff is nicely done, I have disks of yukon gold potatoes on the bottom of a throwaway foil pan.  Season the chicken, I assume all of you know how to do this = to your own taste. I learned from a jewish lady to always lay a bird belly down = it works! [In this case since I use a half chicken, then it is on its side] Pile the onions, mushrooms and bell pepper on top of the 1/2 chicken.  The chicken back acts as a bit of a bowl and holds the buttered veggies.  The bird is cooked in indirect heat,[two burner grill, bird on unheated side] in our south texas heat and humidity, we mostly cook on the gas grill outside. Now for anyone who is confused, the chicken is cooked low and slow, what temperature?  I will assume some intelligence on your part.  I specialize in lazy man's cooking, however I really like good taste.  Have fun.




Hi, pmeheran.  Does this end up like a braised chicken?


----------



## pmeheran (May 22, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Hi, pmeheran.  Does this end up like a braised chicken?



Yes, it does, but you can modify.  The advantage to piling all the mushrooms, sweet onion and bell pepper on top is not only that it moistens the chicken, but if someone does not like one or all of the stuff on top, it can be scraped away.  Remember, the potatoes are underneath and separate.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2011)

pmeheran said:


> Yes, it does, but you can modify.  The advantage to piling all the mushrooms, sweet onion and bell pepper on top is not only that it moistens the chicken, but if someone does not like one or all of the stuff on top, it can be scraped away.  Remember, the potatoes are underneath and separate.



The dish sound tasty.  I was just thinking some people expect chicken on the grill to have a nice brown crispy skin.  Not being critical of your recipe.  Just wanted to be sure I understood.


----------



## pmeheran (May 22, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The dish sound tasty.  I was just thinking some people expect chicken on the grill to have a nice brown crispy skin.  Not being critical of your recipe.  Just wanted to be sure I understood.



Maybe you are just reading too quickly.  Since it it is in a pan and has liquid around it, it will be braised not grilled.  I put it on the unheated side to control the rate of cooking better.  I cook most of the year outside on the grill because our south texas climate is abominably hot and humid and last but not least it costs too much to air condition while cooking.  For example Dallas is 479 miles north east of us.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2011)

pmeheran said:


> Maybe you are just reading too quickly.  Since it it is in a pan and has liquid around it, it will be braised not grilled...




I did understand that.  What I was trying to say is that people expect foods cooked on a grill to be crispy and browned, not braised.  

Really the difference is that you're using a gas grill as an outdoor oven. I've done that too.  Nothing wrong with it.  Makes sense not to heat up the house any more than you have to.


----------

